# Eisjöchl aktuell Schneefrei ?



## Fuzzzy (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo

wer war sehr zeitnah auf dem Eisjöchl ?
Meine letzte info war " absolut Schneefei" aber bei dem Wetter zur Zeit !?!?  
Giebt es noch Altschneefelder oder Neuschnee?
Danke


----------



## Kurt (28. Juli 2009)

Gäste von mir sind vor zwei Tagen mit dem Tandem übers Eisjöchl. Sie haben mir per SMS mitgeteilt dass es noch einige Schneefelder gibt. Ist aber ganz normal für diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzzy (28. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Tandem ....?....Respekt.......


----------



## Kurt (28. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist genau das richtige Wort: Respekt. Frank & Michelle fahren dort, wo andere schon schieben. Hier einige Fotos von den Tandemfahrern.


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Juli 2009)

Fuzzzy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wer war sehr zeitnah auf dem Eisjöchl ?
> Meine letzte info war " absolut Schneefei" aber bei dem Wetter zur Zeit !?!?
> ...


 

Hallo Fuzzzy,

wir sind am 16. Juli bei bestem Wetter (17 Grad auf 2800m auf der Stetiner Hütter rüber).
Die letzten 100-150hm hats beidseitig Altschneefelder, da ist tragen angesagt.
Sollte aber nicht das Problem sein.

viel Spaß
Ml-Rider & Trialeddy


----------



## jobeagle (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wir möchten am 19.6.2010 übers Eisjöchl. Kennt jemand die aktuelle Schneelage dort? 
Die Stettiner Hütte ist wohl erst ab Anfang Juli geöffnet. 
Ich fürchte, wir sind einfach noch zu früh dran - oder?


----------



## dede (9. Juni 2010)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir möchten am 19.6.2010 übers Eisjöchl. Kennt jemand die aktuelle Schneelage dort?
> Die Stettiner Hütte ist wohl erst ab Anfang Juli geöffnet.
> Ich fürchte, wir sind einfach noch zu früh dran - oder?



Ohne jetzt wirklich die genaue Schneelage zu kennen (mein letztes Update ist bereits 2 Wochen her und war aus dem Flugzeug) würde ich schätzen, daß am Eisjöchel selbst etwa 2-5 Meter liegen (jeh nach Verwehung u/o Lawinenkegel). Hat erst kürzlich nochmal satt draufgeschneit...
=> vor Ende Mitte/Ende Juli wohl kaum passierbar (außer ihr habt Firngleiter respektive Tourenski dabei)


----------



## swj (9. Juni 2010)

Das ist der Blick etwas weiter drüben 
http://www.pfelders.info/de/pfelders/webcam-passeiertal-pfelders.asp
Derzeit Hitzewelle und morgen soll es auf 2000 20Grad haben ...
Check mal die Webcam in den nächsten Tagen - wenn es so weiter geht besteht noch Hoffnung!!


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

glaub ned dass das noch wird. am wochenende lag am goeflaner marmorbruch auf 2100 schon gut was 
rum. ohne dass die steinebrecher gefraest haetten waer auf 2000m schluss mit fahren gewesen.
suedseitig schaut's besser aus. da denk ich ist bis 2500m nicht viel los.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Juni 2010)

letztes jahr war auch mitte juli noch ordentlich schnee da, nachdem's dann auch noch mal etwas nachgeschneit hatte, zwei tage, bevor wir drüber sind. der neuschnee war aber nicht das problem, sondern der altschnee.

raufwärts war dann schon viel schneegestapfe, runterwärts, dann aber eben auch erst mal mind. 200 hm.

wir wussten zwar, worauf wir uns einlassen und sind auch alle bergerfahren, aber dennoch ist sowas dann auch nicht jedermann's sache. gerade wenn die hütet zu hat, kann man sich dann halt oben auch nicht aufwärmen oder was warmes futtern ...

überlegt's euch einfach noch mal, das eisjöchl macht an sich nur bei schönem wetter und befahrbarer abfahrt richtig sinn, zumindest, wenn das bike dabei ist ...


----------



## Kurt (10. Juni 2010)

Elmar hat es ja schon angedeutet. Das Wetter muss absolut passen, denn in diesem Höhen kann es zu jeder Jahreszeit schneien.
Am Timmelsjoch (2500) waren letzte Woche noch 6 Meter hohe Schneewände.
In diesem Jahr macht es sicher keinen Sinn, vor Mitte Juli zum Eisjöchl zu fahren.
Infos kann dir Klaus von Ötzis Bikeschule geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (10. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Elmar hat es ja schon angedeutet. Das Wetter muss absolut passen, denn in diesem Höhen kann es zu jeder Jahreszeit schneien.
> Am Timmelsjoch (2500) waren letzte Woche noch 6 Meter hohe Schneewände.
> In diesem Jahr macht es sicher keinen Sinn, vor Mitte Juli zum Eisjöchl zu fahren.
> Infos kann dir Klaus von Ötzis Bikeschule geben


Hallo Kurt,
danke für die Info, wir werden uns nach Alternativen umschauen: evtl. den Vinschgauer Zugtrail...
freundlich Grüße nach Steinegg von den Schnaittachern


----------



## Kurt (10. Juni 2010)

Aha, die Schnaittacher... seit damals vor x Jahren war ich nicht mehr auf dem Schlern. War ne richtig geile Tour, super Wetter, nette Leute. Genau so sollte eine Biketour sein.
Schönen Gruß an alle Schnaittacher

Kurt


----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2010)

jobeagle schrieb:


> evtl. den Vinschgauer Zugtrail...


hm! bin das ding letztes woe gefahren. erstens liegen im ersten teil ein haufen baeume
rum, die teilweise nur einmal abgesaegt wurden, so dass ein wanderer gut rueber kommt
aber ein radler nicht. ausserdem fand ich das staendige auf und ab mehr als nervig.
ich bin da mit dem stuntzi ganz einer meinung: trails haben abwaerts zu gehen.
noch dazu war's schweineheiss weil suedseitig und sonnig.

will sagen es gibt schoenere trails im vinschgau.


----------



## reallimk (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

wollen Ende Juni uebers Eisjoechl. Was meint Ihr, wird der Schnee diese Jahr bis dahin weg sein?


----------



## lorenzp (28. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade meine Kristallkugel wieder gefunden, sie geschüttelt und sie hat mir eindeutig Schneetreiben vorausgesagt. Das wird wohl nix mit dem Eisjöchl ))

Sorry, konnte nicht anders. Aber im Thread stehen eigentlich schon alle relevanten Infos. Die Stettiner Hütte macht nicht umsonst frühestens Anfang Juli auf.

Auf dem Bild der Webcam kannst du ja abschätzen wie die Situation aussieht. 

Für diese Reisezeit würde ich mir einen Pass aussuchen der niedriger ist.

grüße

Lorenz


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Da momentant bei ca. 1800 m bis 2000 m der Schnee auf den Wegen nordseitig noch liegt, würde ich sagen, dass du da nicht rauf kommst bzw. nur mit nassen, kalten Füßen. Zum Alpenhauptkamm hin hat's oberhalb von 2000 m doch noch recht viel Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (30. Mai 2012)

hello,

ob man schon eine Prognose abgeben kann, wie es am Alpenhauptkamm so um den 24.6 aussieht?


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Mai 2012)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> hello,
> 
> ob man schon eine Prognose abgeben kann, wie es am Alpenhauptkamm so um den 24.6 aussieht?


Naja. Am Eisjöchl wird Schnee 365 Tage im Jahr ein Thema sein. Bei knappen 3000 Metern ist bei Niederschlag öfters mit Schnee zu rechnen.

Die Tieferen Übergänge unter 2500 Meter werden schon passen.


----------



## tri4me (30. Mai 2012)

Ende Juni ist am Eisjöchl definitiv mit Schneefeldern, evtl. geschlossener Schneedecke zu rechnen, das ist noch zu früh im Jahr. War schon im August bei 30cm Neuschnee und Mitte September bei 15 Grad und komplett schneefrei oben. Nix genaues weis man nicht. 

Die Stettiner Hütte macht am 1.7. auf. Evtl. mal versuchen über die was rauszubekommen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (30. Mai 2012)

okay...danke..


----------



## reallimk (30. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich finde die Webcam der Schutzhütte Schöne Aussicht vermittelt auch einen guten Eindruck, wie es auf über 2800m zur Zeit aussieht:






http://www.bergfex.it/sommer/schnalstal/webcams/c988/ (man muss auf Gestern klicken um Bilder zu sehen)


----------



## Floyd0707 (30. Mai 2012)

reallimk schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich finde die Webcam der Schutzhütte Schöne Aussicht vermittelt auch einen guten Eindruck, wie es auf über 2800m zur Zeit aussieht:
> 
> ...



Super  Ich wollte gerade Fragen, ob man die Similaunhütte Ende Juni versuchen kann 

Aber die ist ja nochmal 200hm höher :-/


----------

